# Napa group 31 commercial batteries



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

napa battery #7236
950cca
170 reserve minutes
I'll be buying them today if they're ok.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i loved them, couldnt afford them last time cause they wouldnt give me the deal they used to........how much you payin for them?


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

full price, like $80


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I use them.....they're nice


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

shit, they told me $90 a peice! but either way, they are good. never had a problem with mine for 2 years that i owned the car!


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

good, i picked some up late this afternoon


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

It would be best to get the unlabled ones from the napa battery truck. I talked to him the other day and he said he could give me the unlabled ones for 50 dollars a piece.


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

i get them for $20 all damn day :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

and how the fuck you do that lowrider caddy?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

I GET THEM FOR FREE :biggrin:


----------



## nuttycutty (Aug 3, 2003)

yea,id like to know that too.cheapest i can find round here is remanufactured for25 with exchange


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Sep 25 2004, 09:38 AM
> *i get them for $20 all damn day :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2245717[/snapback]​*


me to but $32 a piece all day long


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nuttycutty_@Sep 25 2004, 02:53 PM
> *yea,id like to know that too.cheapest i can find round here is remanufactured for25 with exchange
> [snapback]2246361[/snapback]​*


i work at deka batterys on the 31 line, i fill them & cap them ,so i am getting sponsored by them next year & getting them for free, but anyone can go there & get them for $20


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tufly_@Sep 25 2004, 05:49 PM
> *me to but $32 a piece all day long
> [snapback]2246641[/snapback]​*


tufly where you from in pa? maybe we can hook up sometime, are you going to the droptober fest on the 16th of oct? it is a big show & well orginized
holla at me man
Steve


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Sep 25 2004, 08:03 PM
> *i work at deka batterys on the 31 line, i fill them & cap them ,so i am getting sponsored by them next year & getting them for free, but anyone can go there & get them for $20
> [snapback]2246983[/snapback]​*


Hook a homie up Steve!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

i paid 75 here in NC.. love mine... i love the 18 month free replacement too..lol.. that 17th month means new batteries..lol


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Sep 28 2004, 06:16 AM
> *Hook a homie up Steve!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2252603[/snapback]​*


whats up ricardo? how you been, he man just let me know when you want then & how many,the only problem i see is shipping them that would be expensive as hell, unless you pick them up, but either way if you want some let me know homie

pease steve


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Sep 29 2004, 04:50 AM
> *whats up ricardo? how you been, he man just let me know when you want then & how many,the only problem i see is shipping them that would be expensive as hell, unless you pick them up, but either way if you want some let me know homie
> 
> pease steve
> [snapback]2254723[/snapback]​*


Can you find how much it would cost to ship each battery possibly Steve?


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

sure man i will try to find out this weekend homie........holla


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@Sep 29 2004, 06:32 PM
> *sure man i will try to find out this weekend homie........holla
> [snapback]2256385[/snapback]​*


Alright str8...
Send me a PM, with the info...


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

How much would it be to get some delivered here to mia.


----------



## layinempres (Dec 14, 2005)

How much would it be to get them shipped to wise va 24293 I need 8 pm me for the info


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

you guys are crazy,to ship batterys you will need a pallet.i say no less then 200 bucks to ship a few batteries


----------



## chevymalibu (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Sep 24 2004, 10:27 AM~2242817
> *napa battery #7236
> 950cca
> 170 reserve minutes
> ...


just tell them u want them for a big rig dont tell them about hydraulics they will void warranty.
Also I get minds from my work I swap them from my work truck :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

